# Wedding Anniversary after Infidelity



## Clinging (May 14, 2011)

My H had an affair, we are trying to reconcile. Next week will be our 31 year wedding anniversary.

Would you celebrate it and what would you do? To me if would feel phony celebrating something that was broken.

Anniversaries and birthday's were always a big deal for me and I always made an attempt to celebrate them somehow.

This year it just feels weird.

We are actually going on vacation so will be away which will help.

Thoughts.

PS I only discovered the affair in May of this year so for me really raw still but hopeful.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow. 31 years is a long time. and certainly worth celebrating, if only to celebrate the previous good years you had and the fact that you both are still working on this. I would definitely celebrate it!

Good luck


----------



## borninapril (Jun 6, 2011)

I think you just have to do what you feel you want. This year is/was my our 6Th wedding ann. in June and because I found out about two EA's she was having at around that time I did nothing. No card, no gift, no dinner, matter of fact I don't even think I brought it up at all. But neither did she. To me our wedding anniversary was never a big deal anyway. The day we started dating in Oct was always a more important day to me. This year will be our 10th year together and I'm still trying to figure out whether we'll do something or if there will even be a anniversary to celebrate.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

You have to take the good with the bad, and remember, there is no law that says that your 32nd can't be spectacular!

Best wishes to 'ya!


----------

